# New Hosta Bed



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

The north side of my house is somewhat neglected. It doesn't get much sun and we tend to hide our clutter against that side of the house. Grass is less than optimal due to the lack of sun and constant traffic over a narrow path. Fine Fescue does not handle traffic well.

My wife had wanted a Hosta bed under the trees that line our property so I ordered 100 bare root hostas and quickly and randomly planted them. They seem to be doing well.

I added a picture of my neighbors treehouse taken through the hosta bed. It was recently finished and will be featured on an upcoming episode of Treehouse Masters on Animal Planet.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

PNW_George said:


> The north side of my house is somewhat neglected. It doesn't get much sun and we tend to hide our clutter against that side of the house. Grass is less than optimal due to the lack of sun and constant traffic over a narrow path. Fine Fescue does not handle traffic well.
> 
> My wife had wanted a Hosta bed under the trees that line our property so I ordered 100 bare root hostas and quickly and randomly planted them. They seem to be doing well.
> 
> I added a picture of my neighbors treehouse taken through the hosta bed. It was recently finished and will be featured on an upcoming episode of Treehouse Masters on Animal Planet.


Excellent landscaping. You get five :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Have you planted any deer-resistant plants? We haven't landscaped our new house yet and like Hostas, but our local deer population will probably eat them.


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

Powhatan said:


> Excellent landscaping. You get five :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Have you planted any deer-resistant plants? We haven't landscaped our new house yet and like Hostas, but our local deer population will probably eat them.


I have only seen a few deer in my yard and it was our fruit trees we had at the time that seemed to attract them. The deer do like my neighbors roses though.

I can't comment on if deer like to eat hostas or not. The slugs can do a lot of damage though, they seem to love to munch on hostas.

Thanks


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I love all the hostas. I've been planting more and more of them. I have a hillside that needs a lot. Where did you order from?


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> I love all the hostas. I've been planting more and more of them. I have a hillside that needs a lot. Where did you order from?


http://www.gilberthwild.com/products.asp?dept=19


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

PNW_George said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > I love all the hostas. I've been planting more and more of them. I have a hillside that needs a lot. Where did you order from?
> ...


Thank you. I never considered bare root but that will save a ton of money.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Wow, that's some beautiful landscaping you have there. Nice job!


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

Looks awesome! Great work!


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Should we talk about the tree house?


----------



## csbutler (Jun 15, 2017)

kolbasz said:


> Should we talk about the tree house?


This


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

You inspired me to plant 11 this afternoon on the shady side of the house. Tying to add plants until I can't see the mulch.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Dico112lr4 said:


> You inspired me to plant 11 this afternoon on the shady side of the house. Tying to add plants until I can't see the mulch.


Nice, but we need to see pics. I really need to step up my plant game. I like your thought of adding plants until you don't see any more mulch :thumbup:


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Dico112lr4 said:
> 
> 
> > You inspired me to plant 11 this afternoon on the shady side of the house. Tying to add plants until I can't see the mulch.
> ...


If you can't see mulch, do you still need mulch?

Do hostas like shade?

I have a strip on the side of my house that is mostly shade, have tried a few things there, nothing survived. Need something easy.


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

_*"Do hostas like shade?

I have a strip on the side of my house that is mostly shade, have tried a few things there, nothing survived. Need something easy."*_

Hostas are considered shade plants so they should do fine on the side of your house. You can order hostas that prefer more sun and some that do better in full shade but all will need some light for photosynthesis.


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

csbutler said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> > Should we talk about the tree house?
> ...


The Tree House is amazing. Shared a good bottle of wine with my neighbor up in the tree house the other week. I haven't taken any pictures but my wife has some iPhone pictures she can send me. It has a hot tub!


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

PNW_George said:


> It has a hot tub!


SHUT THE FRONT DOOR!

from the images, it looks as though it is bolted to the trees, is this true or does it have proper footers, etc.


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

kolbasz said:


> PNW_George said:
> 
> 
> > It has a hot tub!
> ...


It is suspended in the trees with the exception of a support under the hot tub.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

PNW_George said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> > PNW_George said:
> ...


I hate when a tree house looks nicer than my regular house :lol:


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

SGrabs33 said:


> Dico112lr4 said:
> 
> 
> > You inspired me to plant 11 this afternoon on the shady side of the house. Tying to add plants until I can't see the mulch.
> ...


The hydrangeas should still double in size. Same for the rhodedendron. 2-3ft diameter projected on the hostas (3 different types). Trying to grow English Ivy up and around the gas meter.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Dico112lr4 Very nice!


----------

